#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Aderdikte (mm²) krachtkabels

## jhagie

Is er egens op internet iets te vinden over minimale aderdikte (mm²) voor kracht kabels of andere 230V/400V aansluitingen ???

Heb op Google op allerlei manieren al gezocht op wikipedia enz enz.
Maar tot op heden nog geen resultaat kunnen vinden  :Frown:  

Ik zou graag een lijst willen hebben waar je op kunt zien wat de dikte minimaal mag zijn en hoeveel meter het is.

Voorbeeld:
A - min. mm² - max. M.  
32A - 6mm² - 100M.
32A - 4mm² - 50M.
32A - 2.5mm² - 5M.
Dit is een voorbeeld !!

Maar zoiets zoek ik dus niet alleen voor 32A maar ook voor lager en hoger.
3 fasen of 1 fase maakt niet uit.

Ik hoop hier via meer te weten te komen.

----------


## LJ Chris

[FONT=Minion-Regular][LEFT]Hoi

Deze gegevens komen uit het AREI (Algemeen Reglement voor Elektrische Installaties):

sectie(mm²)/nominaal smeltzekering(A)/nominaal automaat(A)

1.5mm²/10 A /16 A 
2.5 mm²/16 A /20 A 
4 mm²/20 A /25 A
6 mm²/32 A/ 40 A 
10 mm²/50 A /63 A 
16 mm²/63 A/ 80 A
25 mm²/80 A /100 A
35 mm²/100 A/ 125 A

Eigenlijk bestaat geen vastgelegde maximum kabellengte.
Over elke geleider zal een spanningsval plaatsvinden, want de geleider is zelf ook een verbruiker.
De weerstand van de draad kan je eenvoudig berekenen door:
R=(Rho * l)/A
Waarin
R= weerstand
Rho= Soortelijke weerstand van het materiaal
l=lengte van de draad
A= opp van de doorsnede van de draad

Als je de weerstand hebt berekent, kan je eenvoudig de spanningsval over de kabel berekenen mbv de wet van Ohm (R=U/I).

Vooraleer ik een spervuur over mij ga krijgen: dit is de simpelste manier om dit te berekenen, waar je een relatief goede indicatie krijgt over de spanningsval van de kabel voor onze toepassingen. Er bestaan nog wiskundige zwaardere berekenen die correcter zijn, en die meestal wordel toegepast bij industriele leidingen.
Meestal hanteert men tabellen, waar alles mooi staat uitgerekend. 

De maximum stroom in een kabel hangt van nog andere factoren af zoals:
-nabijheid van andere kabels
-type van montage (Kabelgoot e.d)
-Omgevingstemperatuur
-Isolatie
-...
Dit zijn dingen die in de industrie zeer belangrijk zijn, maar voor ons meestal niet noodzakelijk zijn.

Ik heb nog mooie documenten liggen , over kabels, isolatie, spanningsvallen e.d.
Als je me je email adres geeft, mail ik ze met plezier!

Greetz
Chris


 [/LEFT]
[/FONT][FONT=Minion-Regular] 
[/FONT]

----------


## sjoerd

chris, meestal wordt 4mm2 gebruikt voor 32A kabels. volgens jouw tabel is dit niet correct?

----------


## janneman32

de reden dat voor 32A 4mm2 wordt gebruikt komt vanwege het feit dat men rekening houdt met een gelijktijdigheids factor voor belasting van de kabel.

----------


## Radar

Hier in nederland hebben we daar richlijnen voor.
Tevens bestaat er reeds een onderwerp over:
http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/fo...light=nen+1010

----------

